# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Prośba o interpretację wyniku rezonansu magnetycznego

## niora78

Mam 30 lat. Opis badania
Obwodowo w istocie białej lewego płata ciemieniowego uwidoczniono zmianę o wymiarach 6 *4mm fiperintensywną w Flair i T2, hipointensywną w T1.Poza tym uwidoczniono owalne małe zmiany hiperintensywne w Flair i T2 izointensywne w T1 zlokalizowane podkorowo- łącznie 9 zmian o średnicy poniżej 1,5mm. Trzon ciała modzelowatego prawidłowej grubości.W ciele modzelowatym oraz podkorowo zmian nie wykazano.Układ komorowy syntetyczny nieposzerzony.Rezerwa płynowa zachowana. Nie wykazano wzmocnienia po kontraście.
Proszę o prostą interpretację tego wyniku

----------

